# Lowrance HDS 7



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

I currently have a gen1 hds 5 and purchased a gen 3 hds 7 does anyone have a suggestion on someone to install the new one ?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

are you keeping the hds5 or swapping the two. and are you near west end of erie?


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

I’m swapping it out it’s a gen 1 outdated. I have contacted happy days marina they said they could do it. I’m just nervous about the placement of the structure scan transducer Plus the new one can link to my xi5 and the gen 1 won’t I’m in southern Michigan


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

The structure scan ducer should be just a bit lower then the 2D transducer. All your wirings are compatible. When you say that you want to link the Xi5 do you mean to run it from the HDS to follow a route, go to a waypoint etc... if it's what you want to achieve you will need a Gateway kit and a KK2000 starter kit.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

wallyandre said:


> The structure scan ducer should be just a bit lower then the 2D transducer. All your wirings are compatible. When you say that you want to link the Xi5 do you mean to run it from the HDS to follow a route, go to a waypoint etc... if it's what you want to achieve you will need a Gateway kit and a KK2000 starter kit.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes that’s my goal. Looking forward to be able to run the trolling motor from the touch screen


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.motorguide.com/store/accessory/gateway-kit


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

wallyandre said:


> http://www.motorguide.com/store/accessory/


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information another 350$ lol


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Riverfront yacht sales and service installed my autopilot and I was very pleased with their knowledge and customer service


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

The first few minutes of this video should help:


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a question for you guys. Does my lowrance gps puck need to be hooked up to my new hds gen 3 or is the internal gps sufficient in the fish finder? I have it hooked to the hds 5 gen 1 now?


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

The internal antenna is better then your old antenna


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

The extra $350 for the gateway is worth it. You can create a route on the HDS such as along a weedline or breakline, then have the trolling motor follow it. That feature works really well. Another thing we do with it is to spot lock over an open water crappie school. We drive along looking for a school of fish on the 2d sonar. Once we find a good school, we scroll back through the sonar history and set a waypoint on that spot. You can then select 'Goto' for the waypoint and the xi5 will take you back to that spot and enter anchor mode right over the school of fish. We rarely get skunked anymore thanks to that little trick. We might start our day trolling for saugeye on a route I pre-programmed route and as we go along, I'll set waypoints for the crappie schools we see while trolling and then return later. Those crappie schools are usually still there. My xi5 was an early model purchased in 2015. When I hooked it up through the gateway the first time, it updated the firmware in the trolling motor and that resolved some of the heading lock issues I had in the past.


----------

